# Аккордеоны Pearl River



## alzzag (16 Июн 2009)

Собираюсь купить аккордеон Pearl River. Кто нибудь играет на таком?.. Может кто знает, где в инете можно почитать о них?..
Сегодня пробовал один из них в магазине. Понравилась клавиатура, удобно играть. Удивило наличие одинаковых регистров (всего 7, кларнет и фагот повторяются, вероятно чтоб удобно было переключать при игре в разных тесситурах.. или брак?.. )


----------



## alzzag (10 Июл 2009)

Купил пару недель назад. 4-х голосный, без ломанной деки.. Прикольный


----------



## uri (12 Июл 2009)

покупать не советую не в коем случае!! Это полное. ... если брать инструмент, то итальянский, а по поводу "восточных инструментов", на "ютубе" есть познавательное видео. .. На это стоит посмотреть. У этих инструментов полное соотношение цены и качества... Но можно надеяться что в будущем фирма будут делать хорошие аккордеоны, как известно промышленность у восточных братьев развивается быстро...


----------



## kritskys (21 Дек 2009)

То что я видел и "щупал" из Pearl River - полное г. Но в то же время также китайские "Golden Cup" - очень даже ничего инструменты, механика лучше чем у "Супиты", звучат.


----------

